# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou) - meshtar e mësues i kishës!

## NoName

*13 të martet e shën Antonit*



Populli ynë tashmë tradicionalisht e praktikon përshpirtërinë e 13 të marteve të shën Antonit të Padovës. Në qendër të vëmendjes është mesha e shenjtë, e me mundësi edhe rrëfimi dhe kungimi. Shumë besimtarë edhe agjërojnë këto 13 të marte para festës së shën Antonit, megjithëse ky agjërim nga ana e Kishës nuk është i detyrueshëm, por besimtarët e mbajnë vullnetarisht, sipas njetit (qëllimit) të vet personal qoftë për vetvete, qoftë për të tjerët që kanë nevojë për lutjet dhe sakrificat e tyre. Kjo përshpirtëri ka dhënë fryte shumë të mira dhe dobi aq të madhe shpirtërore dhe fizike besimtarëve që e kanë praktikuar, saqë shumica nuk pyesin as pse shën Antonit i është kushtuar dita e martë, as pse pikërisht 13 të marte. Megjithatë mirë është të dimë të paktën shkasin e këtij përcaktimi. Në fakt, shën Antoni vdiq ditën e premte, më *13 qershor 1231.* Ai, i sëmurë fort nga hidropizia, gjendej për shërim në Camposampiero. Pasi u bind se s'ka shërim dhe se iu afrua vdekja, e shprehi dëshirën që të vdiste në Padovë, ku ka kaluar një pjesë të bukur të jetës së vet. Mirëpo, para se arritën në Padovë, i shenjti vdiq në Arcella. Ende pa u shpallur lajmi për vdekjen e tij, fëmijët spontanisht dolën nëpër rrugët e qytetit duke bërtitur: Vdiq i Shenjti, vdiq shën Antoni! Kuptohet se qytetarët e Arcellës dëshironin që ta varrosnin në vend të vet, atje ku i shenjti vdiq, por Padova si qytet dhe ipeshkvi i Padovës si autoritet kishtar duke marrë parasysh edhe dëshirën e shën Antonit që të vdiste në Padovë arritën që ai të varroset në kishën e Shën Marisë, Nënës së Zotit, në Padovë. Derisa qytetet u morën vesh, e derisa u mundësua transporti i trupit të vdekur të shën Antonit kaluan disa ditë! Prandaj shën Antoni u varros në Padovë të martën, më *17 qershor 1231.*
Posa i shenjti u varros në kishën e Shën Marisë, në varrin e tij filluan të ndodhin shumë mrekulli. Ai bënte mrekulli edhe gjatë jetës së vet tokësore, por tani, pas vdekjes, mrekullitë u bënë shumë më të shpeshta dhe më të mëdha, kështu që papa Gregori IX e ndërpreu procesin e zakonshëm të beatifikimit të tij dhe menjëherë vitin e ardhshëm (më 1232) e shpalli të shenjtë. Festën e tij festojmë çdo vit ditën e vdekjes së tij, më 13 qershor. Shën Antoni gjatë shumë shekujve nderohej kryesisht si mrekullibërës megjithëse ai ishte edhe teolog i madh. Prandaj nuk studiohej aq shumë mësimi i tij i lartë dhe i thellë, sa fuqia e ndërmjetësimit të tij tek i madhi Zot për çfarëdo nevoje. Vetëm shumë vonë, në vitin 1946, papa Pio XII e ka shpallur Mësues të Kishës universale titull që e meritonte që prej fillimit. Pra, pasi ky i shenjt i madh vdiq më 13 qershor 1231, numri 13 është marrë si numri simbolik i tij. E pasi ditën e martë u bë varrimi i tij dhe filluan shërime të mrekullueshme në varrin e tij dita e martë në çdo javë iu kushtua shën Antonit, e sidomos 13 të marte para festës së tij. Prandaj, besimtarët bëjnë mirë se e nderojnë Zotin dhe shërbëtorin e tij të mrekullueshëm me përshpirtërinë e 13 të marteve të shën Antonit.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës**13 Qershor*

*Kan filluar 13 të martet e një shenjti universal; Shna Ndou apo Shën Antoni.*


Pasi qe jemi në këtë kohë, 13 javë para festes së shna Ndout,  qe na bashkon çdo të Marte në Meshën e Shenjt rreth Krishtit dhe Ungjillit të Shenjt, duke ia paraqitur Zotit kerkesat dhe nevojat tona shpirtrore – shendersore dhe materiale,  me qellim qe të njohim sa ma mirë këtë shenjt universal, dua të pershkruaj  pak a shumë mbi jeten dhe veprene e tij.

Devocioni ndaj këtij shenjti të madh është i shtrirë jo vetëm në Kishën katolike por edhe më gjerë. Shën Antoni ka zgjuar interesim përpos tek katolikët edhe ndër ortodoks, budistë e mysliman. Me plotë të drejtë quhet shenjt universal – shenjti i botës. Ishte njeri i palodhshëm në vreshtin e Zotit. Jeta e tij ishte shërbim ndaj vëllaut njeri pa dallim, prandaj ishte i pranuar dhe i dashur nga të gjithë.

*Shën Antoni i Padovës apo Shna Ndou i shqiptarve;*
para thirrjes quhej Fernando Bulhão. Njihet ndër të krishterët shqiptarë edhe si: "Shna Ndoi ose Shna Ndou" tek të krishteret katolikë, dhe "Shën Andoni" ndër të krishterët ortodoksë. U lind me 15 gusht 1195 në Lisbonë, prandaj quhet edhe Antoni i Lisbonës në disa vende, dhe vdiq me 13 qershor 1231 në Arqela të Padovës dhe njihet më shumë si Shën Antoni i Padovës. Ka qenë një frat (vëlla) françeskan, dhe është shenjt i kishës katolike, i cili njihet për një përkushtim shumë të fortë. Në Shqipëri është një nga shenjtët më të dashur e më të njohur nga të krishterët.

*Ne fillim i* perkiste urdherit agostinian ne Koimbra (1210), e me pas franceskan ne vitin 1220. Ai udhetoi shume duke jetuar me pare ne Portugali dhe pastaj ne Itali. Ne vitin 1221 ndeshi Shen Franceskun e Asizit, ne Porciunkola qe e ftoi ne manastirin e Montepaolos, prane Forlit, ku filloi veprimtarine e tij si predikues. Njekohesisht profesor teologjie dhe predikues luftoi herezine katare, veçanerisht ne France, me fuqi te madhe e te suksesshme. U shperngul pastaj ne Bolonja e me pas ne Padova dhe është shenjti mbrojtës i ketij qyteti.

*Shen Antoni* vdiq ne moshen 36 vjecare pas nje jete shenjtore. Për numrin e shumte te mrekullive qe i njihen atij u kanonizua nje vit pas vdekjes, nga Papa Gregori IX. Ne vitin 1946, Papa Pio XII e ka renditur Sh.Antonin mes doktoreve te kishes katolike, dhe i ka dhene titullin doktor evangjelik, ne lidhje me shkrimet e tija dhe ne predikimet qe bazohen ne citimet e Ungjillit.

Bazilika e madhe e Padoves i është perkushtuar Shen Antonit. Datelindja e tij është sjelle nga tradita. Festa e tij është me 13 qershor dhe ne Padova festohet me kremtimin e nje procesioni. 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Snën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


Rreth jetës së tij:

*Shën Antoni* ka lindur në Lisbon të Portugalisë në vitin 1195. E pagëzojnë me emrin Fernando Martins. Deri sa i mbushi pesëmbëdhjetë vjet ndoqi shkollën e katedrales. Dallohet si nxënës i talentuar dhe deri sa mësonte mbi të vërtetat e fesë Fernando do të përfitoj edhe në lëmi tjera si në gramatikë, retorikë, muzikë dhe aritmetikë. Si pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçar hyn në kuvendin e shën Vinçencit (murgj të rregulltë të shën Augustinit) pak kilometra larg Lisabonit. Ishte kjo mundësia e vetme të thellohej në studime por edhe rast i mirë për ta zbuluar bukurinë e jetës religjoze sipas Rregullës augustiniane: jeta në bashkësi sipas shembullit të bashkësisë së parë të krishterë, ku murgjit duan të jenë një zemër dhe shpirtë i vetëm, e pastaj me këtë shpirtë dalin jashtë kuvendit për të ndërtuar Kishën e Krishtit. Fernando kishte mësues të shkëlqyeshëm, dhe gjatë studimeve të afërmit e tij shkonin shpesh për ta vizituar. Kjo gjë fillon ta pengoj sepse shqetësohej në studime, dhe mu për këtë, kërkon të transferohet në kuvendin Santa Croce në Coimbra, 175 kilometra larg Lisabonit. Përndryshe, ky kuvend augustinian ishte i dalluar dhe shumë i njohur si për shenjtëri ashtu për shkencë. Këtu Fernando u dedikohet krejtësisht studimeve dhe lutjes. Mirëpo, për fat të keq kishte kohë që kjo bashkësi në këtë kuvend ishte ndarë në një pjesë e cila ishte besnike ndaj papëve ndërsa pjesa tjetër mbështetej prej mbretit të Portugalisë.Pas përfundimit të studimeve shugurohet meshtar. 

*Në këto rrethana* të dhimbshme Fernando do të njifet me fretnit e shën Françeskut të cilët banonin në kuvendin e shën Antonit të Ullinjëve afër kuvendit të tij. Gjëja e parë që i bie në sy murgut augustinian (Fernandos) tek vëllezërit françeskan është veshja e tyre e thjeshtë por edhe mënyra e predikimit të fjalës së Zotit. Edhe më tepër do ti bëj përshtypje kur dëgjon për kthimin në Coimbra të pesë trupave të pajetë të françeskanëve të martirizuar prej myslimanëve në Maroko.

Pas disa këshillimeve me eprorët e vet Fernando e merr lejen dhe kërkon të bëhet françeskan. Kalimi te françeskanët dhe veshja e zhgunit do të bëhet në verën e vitit 1220.

Tashmë, frati i ri, kishte përqafuar karizmën e shën Françeskut. Kushtet e tyre: Varfëria, pastërtia dhe ndëgjesa por edhe jeta në bashkësi ishin një dritë e re për të që të qoj në vend edhe ëndrrën ungjillore të shën Augustinit: Të jenë vërtet një shpirtë i vetëm.

*Në këtë periudhë* dëshira e shën Françeskut ishte të ungjillëzoj tokat ku jetonin myslimanët, e kështu, edhe p. Antoni i ri përgatitet të niset për Maroko. Niset në vjeshtë apo pranverë të vitit të ardhshëm, por aty nuk do të qëndroj gjatë sepse sëmurët rëndë dhe e nisin për në vendlindjen e tij.

*Anija* e cila në pamundësi te lundroj drejt Portugalisë prej stuhive të mëdha do të hasë në brigjet e Sicilisë. Shën Antoni niset drejt Asizit, vendit ku shën Françesku ishte duke bërë përgatitjet e mbajtjes së Kapitullit duke i bashkuar rreth vehtes fretnit, dhe këtu do të jetë takimi i parë i tyre. Ky do të jetë rasti i mirë që të takohen dy fytyrat e mëdha të Rregullit Françeskan: Shën Antonit dhe themeluesit të françeskanëve - shën Franceskut të Asizit.

*Jeta e shën Antonit* kalonte në heshtje deri sa në një rast i´u lutën të mbajë një fjalim para bashkësisë françeskane dhe dominikane të bashkuar në një kuvend në Forlì.

Këtu zbulohet talenti i tij si orator. Më pas jetën ia kushton predikimit të fjalës së Zotit, dhe në të njëjtën kohë emërohet profesor i teologjisë. Më vonë në një letër të cilën shën Antoni e merr prej shën Françeskut shkruan: Atë Antonit, ipeshkvit tim, Atë Françesku, përshëndetje. Dëshiroj që tiu mësosh teologjinë shenjte fretënve... Fra Antoni i mësonte vëllezërit teologjinë që kishte mësuar vet. Ishte ajo teologjia biblike e cila privilegjonte meditimin e Fjalës së Zotit duke e pasuruar me komentet e etërve të Kishës.

Sipas mësimit të fra Antonit, jo vetëm jeta e fratit, por edhe jeta e secilit të krishterë duhej të kishte për model ligjin trinitar të dashurisë edhe atë në dy drejtime: Ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj të afërmit. Ai ishte mbrojtës i të varfërve dhe shërbestar i tyre sipas shembullit të Krishtit.

Përndryshe, ishte i lartë, kishte nje zë të mrekullueshëm, saqë, predikimet e tij bënin që kishat të jenë të vogla për të gjithë të interesuarit që vinin ta dëgjojnë. Edhe mëkatarët vinin tek ai, dhe në gjunjë e dëshmonin se ky njeri i madh e meriton shenjterinë.

*Në një rast,* Papa Gregori IX e dërgon në Kapitullin gjeneral të vitit 1226 që të jep përgjigje në disa ndryshime të mundshme të Rregullit, dhe e quan Arka e Besëlidhjes per shkak të njohjes së mirë të Shkrimit Shenjt. Edhe më vonë e shofim si predikatar në Francë ku themelon një kuvend në Brive-la-Gaillarde. Aty është një shpellë për të cilën thuhet se ka banuar shna Ndou. Më pas vendoset në Padovë.


Më 1231 ndihet paksa i lodhur dhe për pak kohë tërhiqet në Camposampiero, në një vend malor për ushtrime shpirtërore për tu kthyer përsëri në Padovë. Vdes në Padovë më 13 qershor 1231 në moshën 36 vjeçare.

*Papa Gregori i IX e shpall shenjtë* një vit pas vdekjës së tij. Në vitin 1263 shën Bonaventura pas një verifikimi në trupin e tij të vdekur, e gjen gjuhën e shenjtit të paprishur. Më 1946 Piu i XII e shpall mësues i Kishës  Doctor evangelicus.
Trupin e tij padovasit e mbajnë si një thesar të çmueshëm para të cilit vijnë dhe përkulen njerëz të të gjithë popujve.

Që nga shekulli i XV, e jo më parë, paraqitet truporja e tij me Krishtin Fëmi në dorë. Sipas një legjende, një mysafir i tij, fshehurazi përmes dritares e kishte parë shenjtin në atë pozitë (me Krishtin ne dorë). Monumentet e para ikonografike e paraqesin me libër në dorë ose me një zambak, për të shënuar se sa mirë e njihte Shkrimin Shenjt. Shumë herë e prezantojnë edhe me një mushk, në kujtim të një legjende tjetër sipas së cilës, për ti bindur disa heretik mbi praninë reale të Krishtit në të Shenjtërueshmin Sakramend, edhe mushku mrekullisht përkulet para Hostjes Shenjte.

Shën Antoni është pajtorë i të varfërve. Në mbarë botën mblidhen lëmoshë  e ashtuquajtura Buka e shna Ndout. Përndryshe askush nuk e ka shpjeguar ndërmjetësinë e këtij shenjti per gjësendet e humbura. Në Cronica XXIV Generalium, nr. 21 bëhet një referim se si një seminarist ia merr librin e lutjeve shenjtit. Pas lutjes së këtij shenjti qe ti kthehet ky libër kthehet seminaristi duke ia sjellur librin aq të dashur.

*Edhe në popullin tonë* shën Antoni gëzon nderim të madh. Mirëpo, e rëndësishme është që të merret si shembull jeta e tij. Të jemi të përkushtuar ndaj Fjalës së Zotit e cila është burim dhe ushqim shpirtëror, e pastaj, të shtijmë në veprim mësimin e tij mbi ligjin trinitarë që është dashuria. Dashuria ndaj Zotit dhe të afërmit. Mbi të gjitha kujdesi për të varfërit dhe përkrahja e të gjithëve që janë në kujdes ndaj tyre.

vazhdon-->

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

UA SA KISHE E BUKUR  nuk e kisha pare ndonjer.....

----------


## toni77_toni

*Snën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Nga përmbajtja historike:*

Vitet ne te cilat jetoi Shen Antoni lidhen me qendren e Mesjetes. E gjithe Evropa ishte shkundur nga ndryshime te thella si; lindja e shoqerise qytetare te Bashkive e te borgjezise, shtimi i prodhimit bujqesor dhe levizshmeria me e madhe pasuese e njerzve dhe rimarrja e tegtarise mes fshatit dhe qytetit. Zejtare dhe tregetare, notere, mjeke dhe bankiere shpejtonin te krijonin nje klase te re shoqerore: borgjezine, qe do t´i shtohej kaloresve, klerit dhe fisnikeve.

Ne kete tablo ndryshimesh te medha, Kisha perjetoi ndryshime te rendesishme:
-  lulezimi i Katedraleve, permendoreve tipike, e qytetit qe po rilindej: pas shek. XI, Katedralja u be (ashtu sic kishin qene manastiret shekuj me pare) kryeqendra e jetes fetare. 

- koha e Kryqezatave, e para ne vitin 1096 dhe e fundit ne vitin 1270; 
- koha e papeve Inoçenti III dhe nipit te tij Gregori IX. Mbeshtetes te bindur te pushtetit papnor e riformues ne fushen shpirterore, paralajmeruan te dy nevojen e rinimit te institucioneve kishtare, te shtyre edhe nga nje levizje nxitese popullore qe qortonte vemendjen e tepert te Kishes për gjerat tokesore. Nen keta dy pape u linden Urdheri lypesor, Urdheri franceskan dhe Urdheri domenikan. 


*O shen Ndou i lavderuar*, ti qe ke gjetur hir  prej Zotit te ringjallesh te vdekurit, më ndihmo në lutje qe të ngritna shpirtnisht nga plogishta ne jeten e me plot zjarr dashurie dhe shejterie.

*O i urti shen Anton mesues i madhe* i vertete i Kishes shejte dhe botes, më afro pranë Krishtit dhe tmë shendritet shpirti im me driten e te vertetave qiellore.

*O shenjti pajtori im*, perhere i gatshem dhe i fuqishem nga Zoti per t'iu ndihmuar nderuesve te tu ne fatkeqesite e tyre, më ndihmo para Zotit qe tmë ndihmoj shpirtit tim ne nevojat e tanishme, neper Krishtin Zotin tonë. AMEN


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Snën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


 *Lidhur me prejardhjen e Shenjtit; nga Fernando ne Antonio:*

Nga femijeria e Sh.Antonit dihen pak gjera me siguri: emri i pagezimit, Fernando (qe dmth "zelltar i paqes"), dhe qyteti i lindjes, Lisbona. Historianet nuk pajtohen me datelindjen e tij, edhe pse te shumtet anojne për 15 gushtin e 1195, njehsuar duke zbritur nga data e vdekjes, 13 qershor 1231 , vite marre nga Liber miraculorum, shkruar rreth gjysmes se qindvjeçarit te 14.

Jeteshkrimi me i vjeter u perpilua nga nje frat (murg) i paemert ne vitin 1232 mbi bazen e njoftimeve te marra nga Peshkopi Soerio Viegas II, peshkpo i Lisbones nga viti 1210 deri 1232. Kjo vepër e njohur si Vita prima o Assidua na risjell shenimet e pakta qe kemi mbi vitet e para te shenjtit te ardhshem.

Antoni lindi ne nje familje te fuqishme portugeze. E ëma quhej Marie, dhe i ati Martin Afonso, kalores i mbretit dhe sipas disave, pasardhes i Gofredi i Buliones. Mendohet , por është e paqarte , qe i ati t´a kete drejtuar kah profesioni ushtarak. Ne vitin 1210 ne moshen 15 vjecare, vendos te hyje dhe te behet pjese e Urdherit Agostinian te Abacise se Shen Vincensit duke braktisur te mirat dhe pushtetin e shtepise atërore.

Jetoi ne Kuvendin e Lisbones rreth 2 vjet. Pastaj, duke dashur nje arritje me te madhe sesa vizitat e vazhdueshme te shokeve dhe prinderve, ai kerkoi te shperngulet ne Koimbra , ne manastirin e Kryqit te Shenjte, gje qe edhe i´u miratua. Ketu ai iu perkushtua sic deshironte, studimeve dhe jetes askete. U be prift dhe duke qene i njohes shume i mire i Shkrimeve te Shenjta dhe predikues i zoti, ate e priste nje karriere e shkelqyer ne brendesine e Urdherit.

*Të lutemi së bashku me shna Ndoun;*
O i fuqishmi shen Anton, ti qe nga rinia je mesuar ta mundesh armikun e ferrit, më rri afer me hirin dhe shenjtërinë tënde,  t'më ruaje dhe mbroje Hyji shpirtin tim prej sulmeve te ferrit dhe tundimeve te tmerrshme!

O i pasterti shen Anton zamboku i pafajsise qe s'ke shokun, shtoje kujdesin ndaj meje ne lutje para Atit tonë qiellor dhe  mos t'lejohet asnjehere qe shpirti im te damkoset me gerbule ndyese te papastertise, neper Krishtin Zotin tonë. AMEN

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Snën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Fillimet e veshtira:*
Mbreti Alfonsi I i Portugalise njihej si nje mbret i perkushtuar, qe interesohej për çështjet e fese. Edhe pasardhesit e tij merreshin me vendime kishtare te niveleve te ndryshme. Alfonsi II (nipi i Alfonsit I qe hipi ne fron pas vdekjes se Alfonsit I dhe djalit te tij Sancio), emeroi si paranik (kryetar) te Kryqit te Shenjte nje njeri qe mund te mbeshteste vijen e re politike e qe shfaqte interesa te pakta për jeten asketike e nje aftesi ende me te vogel ne mbaredrejtimin e manastireve: prishi ne nje kohe te shkurter pasurite e manastirit te kamur me nje stil jete shperberese. Veprimet e tij tronditen bashkesine dhe shkoi gjer ne çkomunikim nga Papa Onorio III. Mundi, megjithkete te harrohej fale largesise nga Roma dhe mbeshtetjes se mbretit. Pak nga pak bashkesia manastirore e Koimbras mberriti ne ndarjen e dy rrymave: nga njera ane perkrahesit e paranikut te pare dhe stilit te tij, nga ana tjeter ata qe deshironin ende te çonin nje jete te matur, te thjeshte dhe te perkushtueshme ne adhurimin (soditjen) e Hyjit. Mes ketyre edhe Fernando,qe kishte kerkuar te shperngulej pikerisht për kete arsye.


*Të lutemi së bashku me shë Ndoun;*

O mjeku qiellor në Krishtin, shume i dashuri shen Ndou, me ndermjetesinë tende -   Krishti shum te semurve ua kthehej shendetin, më ndihmo në lutje para Zotit qe Ai ta sheroje shpirtin tim nga plaget e mekatit dhe ta pastroj  prirjen e tij qe qon kah e keqja.

O shen Antoni  pajtori ynë, lutu qe sikurse u shpetove në dallken e detit, ashtu Zoti të na tudheheqe shpirtin tonë ne detin e dallgezuar te jetes dhe ta qoj deri te limani i shelbimit te amshuarn meper Krishtin Zotin tonë. AMEN

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Snën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Takimi i parë me franceskanët:*

Ne vitin 1219 Francesku i Asizit pergatiti nje dergate misionare për ne Marok, me qellim për te kthyer muslimanet e Afrikes. Dergata e perbere nga tre prifter (Bernardo, Pietro e Ottone), dhe dy vellezer laike (Adiuto dhe Akursio), kaloi edhe nepër Koimbra. Thjeshtesia, varferia dhe perkushtimi ndaj Hyjit te ketyre njerzve lane pershtypje te thella tek Fernando. Pasi arriten ne Afrike te peste u vrane gati menjehere dhe kufomat e tyre u sollen ne Koimbra pak muaj me vone. Shën Antoni pohoi se deshmorimi i te pesteve themeloi për te shtyrjen vendimtare ne hyrjen e urdherit franceskan. Duke dashur te shfaqte haptazi ndryshimin rrënjësore te jetes se tij, Fernando vendosi te nderroje emrin e pagezimit: nga Fernando ne Anton, për nder te murgut te Shenjte te lindjes (oriental) te cilit i ishte përkushtuar manastiri françeskan i Olivares.

Pasi la prapa kundershtimet e vellezerve Agostiniane, Antoni u bashkua me Françeskanet. Ketu me vone, i kerkoi leje eprorit te tij Fra Gjovani Parentit, te nisej si misionar. Ne vjeshten e 1220-s lundroi me "vëllain" e tij Filipino di Kastilja për ne Marok. Ne Afrike, u semur nga malaria dhe pas disa muajsh u bind nga Filipino te kthehej ne Koimbra. Për shën Antonin ishte nje dhimbje e madhe te hiqte dore nga projekti misionar, dhe u torturua për nje kohe te gjate nga mendimi qe, mos suksesi te kishte qene shenje hyjnore qe deshira për t´u nisur ne mision te kishte qene shtyre nga nje deshire e tij për lavdi vetjake. Me kalimin e kohes ai e mori veten, dhe pjeku bindjen qe braktisja për hir te Krishtit te ishte rruga kryesore për Shenjterim, nje mendim qe do te tejduket nga e gjithe vepra e tij. Te dy freterit moren anijen kete here për ne Spanje, por udhetimi perfundoi me nje anijethyerje nga nje shterngate ne Siçili, afer Mesines. Pasi u shpetuan nga peshkataret, ata u çuan ne nje kuvend te afert franceskan. Ketu shën Ndou  mesoi se ne muajin maj, me rastin e Pashkeve, Françesku do te mblidhte te gjithe vëllezrit për Kreun e Përgjithshem (Capitolo Generale). Ftesa për te marre pjese i´u drejtua te gjithve, e ne pranveren e vitit 1221  shën Antoni dhe vëllezrit e Mesinës filluan te ringrinin ne kembe Italine.

*Të lutemi së bashku me shë Ndoun;*

 O i dashuri, te rinj e pleqe vijne te ti rreth aLterit, Ungjillit dhe Sakramentit të Krishtit, degjojav lutjet dhe ndihmoju para Zotit. Edhe une po te drejtohem ty; le te mos mungoje lutja dhe dashuria  jote, neper krishtin Zotin tone, AMEN!

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Snën Antoni i Padovës - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*



Këto janë disa nga mrekullitë e Shna Ndout, për të cilat ai besohet se ka pasur fuqinë e Zotit, ndërhyrjen dhe mirësinë e tij, si edhe kujdesin dhe dashurinë për njeriun.

1. Vogëlushja padovase 
Një vajzë e sëmurë, shpëtoi nga epilepsia.

2. Dhuntia e gjuhëve 
Fra Ndou, kur ishte tek Papa Gregori i IX, i predikoi njerëzve nga shumë vende të botës në gjuhën e tyre.

3. Bilokacioni në Montpellier 
Njëkohësisht ishte i pranishëm në katedrale dhe në kuvendin françeskan për këndim.

4. Rrëzimi në baltë 
Ndihmoi dikë që të pastrohej nga balta, pa e prekur me asgjë

5. Dëgjohet në largësi 
Një njeri e dëgjonte, kur ai fliste shumë larg vendit të tij

6. Ngjitja e këmbës së prerë 
I ngjiti këmbën një mëkatari

7. Kthimi i tiranit Ezzelino 
Nuk e la tiranin, që ta vriste, nga forca e Zotit

8. Fra Ndou i shfaqet abatit Toma 
Iu shfaq abatit, kur kishte vdekur

9. Lirimi nga tundimi 
Liroi nga tundimi një françeskan

10. Tundimi i një rregulltari 
Liroi një prift nga tundimet epshore

11. Dukja e djallit të mallkuar 
Zhduku imazhin e djallit nga një fushë me grurë

12. Dymbedhjetë hajdutët 
Qortoi hajdutët dhe i ftoi që të ktheheshin në rrugë të drejtë

13. Mrekullia e gotës dhe e verës 
Si e mbushi gotën me verë

14. Ndalimi i stuhisë 
Në vendin që predikonte njëherë ndaloi stuhinë

15. Ngjallja e të vdekurit 
Shna Ndou ngjalli një të ri të vdekur dhe e pyeti për fajin.





*P.S.* 
Mrekullia më e madhja per mua është se; shën Ndoun e kam pajtor, shumë i jam lutur, gjithmonë i kam thirrur emrit të tij derisa e kam takuar Krishtin. Edhe sot e thirri në nderim dhe e kujtoj. Vertetë është pajtori im dhe shumë e dua, pikërisht ky shenjt më ka afruar te Krishti kështu qe unë kam takuar JETEN, - Krishtin rruga, e verteta dhe jeta. 

Secili person qe e njeh dhe e nderon shenjtin shna Ndue, duhet të jetë i vetdieshem se ai nga vetvetja asgjë nuk ka bërë dhe çdo gjë qe ka ndodhë dhe çdo mrekulli,  është hir i Zotit. Zoti ka bërë mrekulli.

Secili duhet ta kujtoj se shelbuesi i vetem i njerzimit është Jezus Krishti. Nuk vjen shelbimi nga shenjtërit, as nuk adhurohen shenjtërit. Të gjithë shenjtërit janë krijesa të Zotit sikurse jemi edhe ne, por me hir të veqantë dhe dashuri per Zotin dhe njeriun. Vetem Hyji;  Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjt Adhurohet, ndersa shenjtërit nderohen dhe kujtohen, kujtohet vepra e tyre në Zotin.

Shenjti Shna Ndue, lutu per ne. AMEN.

toni77

----------


## toni77_toni

*13 të martet - Devocioni ndaj këtij  shenjti të madh - një shenjti 
universal; Shna Ndou apo Shën Antoni !*

Pasi  që jemi në këtë kohë, 13 javë para festes së shna Ndout, qe na bashkon çdo të  Marte në Meshën e Shenjt rreth Krishtit dhe Ungjillit të Shenjt, duke ia  paraqitur Zotit kerkesat dhe nevojat tona shpirtrore  shendersore dhe  materiale, me qellim qe të njohim sa ma mirë këtë shenjt universal, dua të  pershkruaj pak a shumë mbi jeten dhe veprene e tij.

Devocioni ndaj këtij  shenjti të madh është i shtrirë jo vetëm në Kishën katolike por edhe më gjerë.  Shën Antoni ka zgjuar interesim përpos tek katolikët edhe ndër ortodoks, budistë  e mysliman. Me plotë të drejtë quhet shenjt universal  shenjti i botës. Ishte  njeri i palodhshëm në vreshtin e Zotit. Jeta e tij ishte shërbim ndaj vëllaut  njeri pa dallim, prandaj ishte i pranuar dhe i dashur nga të  gjithë.

*Shën Antoni i Padovës apo Shna Ndou i shqiptarve;*
para  thirrjes quhej Fernando Bulhão. Njihet ndër të krishterët shqiptarë edhe si:  "Shna Ndoi ose Shna Ndou" tek të krishteret katolikë, dhe "Shën Andoni" ndër të  krishterët ortodoksë. U lind me 15 gusht 1195 në Lisbonë, prandaj quhet edhe  Antoni i Lisbonës në disa vende, dhe vdiq me 13 qershor 1231 në Arqela të  Padovës dhe njihet më shumë si Shën Antoni i Padovës. Ka qenë një frat (vëlla)  françeskan, dhe është shenjt i kishës katolike, i cili njihet për një përkushtim  shumë të fortë. Në Shqipëri është një nga shenjtët më të dashur e më të njohur  nga të krishterët.

Ne fillim i perkiste urdherit agostinian ne  Koimbra (1210), e me pas franceskan ne vitin 1220. Ai udhetoi shume duke jetuar  me pare ne Portugali dhe pastaj ne Itali. Ne vitin 1221 ndeshi Shen Franceskun e  Asizit, ne Porciunkola qe e ftoi ne manastirin e Montepaolos, prane Forlit, ku  filloi veprimtarine e tij si predikues. Njekohesisht profesor teologjie dhe  predikues luftoi herezine katare, veçanerisht ne France, me fuqi te madhe e te  suksesshme. U shperngul pastaj ne Bolonja e me pas ne Padova dhe është shenjti  mbrojtës i ketij qyteti.

Shen Antoni vdiq ne moshen 36 vjecare pas  nje jete shenjtore. Për numrin e shumte te mrekullive qe i njihen atij u  kanonizua nje vit pas vdekjes, nga Papa Gregori IX. Ne vitin 1946, Papa Pio XII  e ka renditur Sh.Antonin mes doktoreve te kishes katolike, dhe i ka dhene  titullin doktor evangjelik, ne lidhje me shkrimet e tija dhe ne predikimet qe  bazohen ne citimet e Ungjillit.

Bazilika e madhe e Padoves i është  perkushtuar Shen Antonit. Datelindja e tij është sjelle nga tradita. Festa e tij  është me 13 qershor dhe ne Padova festohet me kremtimin e nje procesioni.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou) - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Rreth jetës së tij:*

Shën Antoni ka lindur në Lisbon të Portugalisë në vitin 1195. E pagëzojnë me emrin Fernando Martins. Deri sa i mbushi pesëmbëdhjetë vjet ndoqi shkollën e katedrales. Dallohet si nxënës i talentuar dhe deri sa mësonte mbi të vërtetat e fesë Fernando do të përfitoj edhe në lëmi tjera si në gramatikë, retorikë, muzikë dhe aritmetikë. Si pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçar hyn në kuvendin e shën Vinçencit (murgj të rregulltë të shën Augustinit) pak kilometra larg Lisabonit. Ishte kjo mundësia e vetme të thellohej në studime por edhe rast i mirë për ta zbuluar bukurinë e jetës religjoze sipas Rregullës augustiniane: “jeta në bashkësi sipas shembullit të bashkësisë së parë të krishterë, ku murgjit duan të jenë një zemër dhe shpirtë i vetëm, e pastaj me këtë shpirtë dalin jashtë kuvendit për të ndërtuar Kishën e Krishtit”. Fernando kishte mësues të shkëlqyeshëm, dhe gjatë studimeve të afërmit e tij shkonin shpesh për ta vizituar. Kjo gjë fillon ta pengoj sepse shqetësohej në studime, dhe mu për këtë, kërkon të transferohet në kuvendin Santa Croce në Coimbra, 175 kilometra larg Lisabonit. Përndryshe, ky kuvend augustinian ishte i dalluar dhe shumë i njohur si për shenjtëri ashtu për shkencë. Këtu Fernando u dedikohet krejtësisht studimeve dhe lutjes. Mirëpo, për fat të keq kishte kohë që kjo bashkësi në këtë kuvend ishte ndarë në një pjesë e cila ishte besnike ndaj papëve ndërsa pjesa tjetër mbështetej prej mbretit të Portugalisë.Pas përfundimit të studimeve shugurohet meshtar. 

Në këto rrethana të dhimbshme Fernando do të njifet me fretnit e shën Françeskut të cilët banonin në kuvendin e shën Antonit të Ullinjëve afër kuvendit të tij. Gjëja e parë që i bie në sy murgut augustinian (Fernandos) tek vëllezërit françeskan është veshja e tyre e thjeshtë por edhe mënyra e predikimit të fjalës së Zotit. Edhe më tepër do ti bëj përshtypje kur dëgjon për kthimin në Coimbra të pesë trupave të pajetë të françeskanëve të martirizuar prej myslimanëve në Maroko.

Pas disa këshillimeve me eprorët e vet Fernando e merr lejen dhe kërkon të bëhet françeskan. Kalimi te françeskanët dhe veshja e zhgunit do të bëhet në verën e vitit 1220.

Tashmë, frati i ri, kishte përqafuar karizmën e shën Françeskut. Kushtet e tyre: Varfëria, pastërtia dhe ndëgjesa por edhe jeta në bashkësi ishin një dritë e re për të që të qoj në vend edhe ëndrrën ungjillore të shën Augustinit: “Të jenë vërtet një shpirtë i vetëm”.

Në këtë periudhë dëshira e shën Françeskut ishte të ungjillëzoj tokat ku jetonin myslimanët, e kështu, edhe p. Antoni i ri përgatitet të niset për Maroko. Niset në vjeshtë apo pranverë të vitit të ardhshëm, por aty nuk do të qëndroj gjatë sepse sëmurët rëndë dhe e nisin për në vendlindjen e tij.

Anija e cila në pamundësi te lundroj drejt Portugalisë prej stuhive të mëdha do të hasë në brigjet e Sicilisë. Shën Antoni niset drejt Asizit, vendit ku shën Françesku ishte duke bërë përgatitjet e mbajtjes së Kapitullit duke i bashkuar rreth vehtes fretnit, dhe këtu do të jetë takimi i parë i tyre. Ky do të jetë rasti i mirë që të takohen dy fytyrat e mëdha të Rregullit Françeskan: Shën Antonit dhe themeluesit të françeskanëve - shën Franceskut të Asizit.

Jeta e shën Antonit kalonte në heshtje deri sa në një rast i´u lutën të mbajë një fjalim para bashkësisë françeskane dhe dominikane të bashkuar në një kuvend në Forlì.

Këtu zbulohet talenti i tij si orator. Më pas jetën i’a kushton predikimit të fjalës së Zotit, dhe në të njëjtën kohë emërohet profesor i teologjisë. Më vonë në një letër të cilën shën Antoni e merr prej shën Françeskut shkruan: “Atë Antonit, ipeshkvit tim, Atë Françesku, përshëndetje. Dëshiroj që t’iu mësosh teologjinë shenjte fretënve...” Fra Antoni i mësonte vëllezërit teologjinë që kishte mësuar vet. Ishte ajo teologjia biblike e cila privilegjonte meditimin e Fjalës së Zotit duke e pasuruar me komentet e etërve të Kishës.

Sipas mësimit të fra Antonit, jo vetëm jeta e fratit, por edhe jeta e secilit të krishterë duhej të kishte për model ligjin trinitar të dashurisë edhe atë në dy drejtime: Ndaj Zotit dhe ndaj të afërmit. Ai ishte mbrojtës i të varfërve dhe shërbestar i tyre sipas shembullit të Krishtit.

Përndryshe, ishte i lartë, kishte nje zë të mrekullueshëm, saqë, predikimet e tij bënin që kishat të jenë të vogla për të gjithë të interesuarit që vinin ta dëgjojnë. Edhe mëkatarët vinin tek ai, dhe në gjunjë e dëshmonin se ky njeri i madh e meriton shenjterinë.

Në një rast, Papa Gregori IX e dërgon në Kapitullin gjeneral të vitit 1226 që të jep përgjigje në disa ndryshime të mundshme të Rregullit, dhe e quan “Arka e Besëlidhjes” per shkak të njohjes së mirë të Shkrimit Shenjt. Edhe më vonë e shofim si predikatar në Francë ku themelon një kuvend në Brive-la-Gaillarde. Aty është një shpellë për të cilën thuhet se ka banuar shna Ndou. Më pas vendoset në Padovë.

Më 1231 ndihet paksa i lodhur dhe për pak kohë tërhiqet në Camposampiero, në një vend malor për ushtrime shpirtërore për tu kthyer përsëri në Padovë. Vdes në Padovë më 13 qershor 1231 në moshën 36 vjeçare.

Papa Gregori i IX e shpall shenjtë një vit pas vdekjës së tij. Në vitin 1263 shën Bonaventura pas një verifikimi në trupin e tij të vdekur, e gjen gjuhën e shenjtit të paprishur. Më 1946 Piu i XII e shpall mësues i Kishës – Doctor evangelicus.
Trupin e tij padovasit e mbajnë si një thesar të çmueshëm para të cilit vijnë dhe përkulen njerëz të të gjithë popujve.

Që nga shekulli i XV, e jo më parë, paraqitet truporja e tij me Krishtin Fëmi në dorë. Sipas një legjende, një mysafir i tij, fshehurazi përmes dritares e kishte parë shenjtin në atë pozitë (me Krishtin ne dorë). Monumentet e para ikonografike e paraqesin me libër në dorë ose me një zambak, për të shënuar se sa mirë e njihte Shkrimin Shenjt. Shumë herë e prezantojnë edhe me një mushk, në kujtim të një legjende tjetër sipas së cilës, për t’i bindur disa heretik mbi praninë reale të Krishtit në të Shenjtërueshmin Sakramend, edhe mushku mrekullisht përkulet para Hostjes Shenjte.

Shën Antoni është pajtorë i të varfërve. Në mbarë botën mblidhen lëmoshë – e ashtuquajtura “Buka e shna Ndout”. Përndryshe askush nuk e ka shpjeguar ndërmjetësinë e këtij shenjti per gjësendet e humbura. Në Cronica XXIV Generalium, nr. 21 bëhet një referim se si një seminarist ia merr librin e lutjeve shenjtit. Pas lutjes së këtij shenjti qe ti kthehet ky libër kthehet seminaristi duke ia sjellur librin aq të dashur.

Edhe në popullin tonë shën Antoni gëzon nderim të madh. Mirëpo, e rëndësishme është që të merret si shembull jeta e tij. Të jemi të përkushtuar ndaj Fjalës së Zotit e cila është burim dhe ushqim shpirtëror, e pastaj, të shtijmë në veprim mësimin e tij mbi ligjin trinitarë që është dashuria. Dashuria ndaj Zotit dhe të afërmit. Mbi të gjitha kujdesi për të varfërit dhe përkrahja e të gjithëve që janë në kujdes ndaj tyre.

_vazhdon--->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou)  - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*

*Nga përmbajtja historike:*

Vitet ne te cilat jetoi Shen Antoni lidhen me qendren e Mesjetes. E gjithe Evropa ishte shkundur nga ndryshime te thella si; lindja e shoqerise qytetare te Bashkive e te borgjezise, shtimi i prodhimit bujqesor dhe levizshmeria me e madhe pasuese e njerzve dhe rimarrja e tegtarise mes fshatit dhe qytetit. Zejtare dhe tregetare, notere, mjeke dhe bankiere shpejtonin te krijonin nje klase te re shoqerore: borgjezine, qe do t´i shtohej kaloresve, klerit dhe fisnikeve.

Ne kete tablo ndryshimesh te medha, Kisha perjetoi ndryshime te rendesishme:
- lulezimi i Katedraleve, permendoreve tipike, e qytetit qe po rilindej: pas shek. XI, Katedralja u be (ashtu sic kishin qene manastiret shekuj me pare) kryeqendra e jetes fetare. 

- koha e Kryqezatave, e para ne vitin 1096 dhe e fundit ne vitin 1270; 
- koha e papeve Inoçenti III dhe nipit te tij Gregori IX. Mbeshtetes te bindur te pushtetit papnor e riformues ne fushen shpirterore, paralajmeruan te dy nevojen e rinimit te institucioneve kishtare, te shtyre edhe nga nje levizje nxitese popullore qe qortonte vemendjen e tepert te Kishes për gjerat tokesore. Nen keta dy pape u linden Urdheri lypesor, Urdheri franceskan dhe Urdheri domenikan.

O shen Ndou i lavderuar, ti qe ke gjetur hir prej Zotit te ringjallesh te vdekurit, më ndihmo në lutje qe të ngritna shpirtnisht nga plogishta ne jeten e me plot zjarr dashurie dhe shejterie.

O i urti shen Anton mesues i madhe i vertete i Kishes shejte dhe botes, më afro pranë Krishtit dhe tmë shendritet shpirti im me driten e te vertetave qiellore.

O shenjti pajtori im, perhere i gatshem dhe i fuqishem nga Zoti per t'iu ndihmuar nderuesve te tu ne fatkeqesite e tyre, më ndihmo para Zotit qe tmë ndihmoj shpirtit tim ne nevojat e tanishme, neper Krishtin Zotin tonë. AMEN

vazhdon--->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou) - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Lidhur me prejardhjen e Shenjtit; nga Fernando ne Antonio:*

Nga femijeria e Sh.Antonit dihen pak gjera me siguri: emri i pagezimit, Fernando (qe dmth "zelltar i paqes"), dhe qyteti i lindjes, Lisbona. Historianet nuk pajtohen me datelindjen e tij, edhe pse te shumtet anojne për 15 gushtin e 1195, njehsuar duke zbritur nga data e vdekjes, 13 qershor 1231 , vite marre nga Liber miraculorum, shkruar rreth gjysmes se qindvjeçarit te 14.

Jeteshkrimi me i vjeter u perpilua nga nje frat (murg) i paemert ne vitin 1232 mbi bazen e njoftimeve te marra nga Peshkopi Soerio Viegas II, peshkpo i Lisbones nga viti 1210 deri 1232. Kjo vepër e njohur si Vita prima o Assidua na risjell shenimet e pakta qe kemi mbi vitet e para te shenjtit te ardhshem.

Antoni lindi ne nje familje te fuqishme portugeze. E ëma quhej Marie, dhe i ati Martin Afonso, kalores i mbretit dhe sipas disave, pasardhes i Gofredi i Buliones. Mendohet , por është e paqarte , qe i ati t´a kete drejtuar kah profesioni ushtarak. Ne vitin 1210 ne moshen 15 vjecare, vendos te hyje dhe te behet pjese e Urdherit Agostinian te Abacise se Shen Vincensit duke braktisur te mirat dhe pushtetin e shtepise atërore.

Jetoi ne Kuvendin e Lisbones rreth 2 vjet. Pastaj, duke dashur nje arritje me te madhe sesa vizitat e vazhdueshme te shokeve dhe prinderve, ai kerkoi te shperngulet ne Koimbra , ne manastirin e Kryqit te Shenjte, gje qe edhe i´u miratua. Ketu ai iu perkushtua sic deshironte, studimeve dhe jetes askete. U be prift dhe duke qene i njohes shume i mire i Shkrimeve te Shenjta dhe predikues i zoti, ate e priste nje karriere e shkelqyer ne brendesine e Urdherit.

*Të lutemi së bashku me shna Ndoun;*
O i fuqishmi shen Anton, ti qe nga rinia je mesuar ta mundesh armikun e ferrit, më rri afer me hirin dhe shenjtërinë tënde, t'më ruaje dhe mbroje Hyji shpirtin tim prej sulmeve te ferrit dhe tundimeve te tmerrshme!

O i pasterti shen Anton zamboku i pafajsise qe s'ke shokun, shtoje kujdesin ndaj meje ne lutje para Atit tonë qiellor dhe mos t'lejohet asnjehere qe shpirti im te damkoset me gerbule ndyese te papastertise, neper Krishtin Zotin tonë. AMEN

_vazhdon--->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou) - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Fillimet e veshtira:*

Mbreti Alfonsi I i Portugalise njihej si nje mbret i perkushtuar, qe interesohej për çështjet e fese. Edhe pasardhesit e tij merreshin me vendime kishtare te niveleve te ndryshme. Alfonsi II (nipi i Alfonsit I qe hipi ne fron pas vdekjes se Alfonsit I dhe djalit te tij Sancio), emeroi si paranik (kryetar) te Kryqit te Shenjte nje njeri qe mund te mbeshteste vijen e re politike e qe shfaqte interesa te pakta për jeten asketike e nje aftesi ende me te vogel ne mbaredrejtimin e manastireve: prishi ne nje kohe te shkurter pasurite e manastirit te kamur me nje stil jete shperberese. Veprimet e tij tronditen bashkesine dhe shkoi gjer ne çkomunikim nga Papa Onorio III. Mundi, megjithkete te harrohej fale largesise nga Roma dhe mbeshtetjes se mbretit. Pak nga pak bashkesia manastirore e Koimbras mberriti ne ndarjen e dy rrymave: nga njera ane perkrahesit e paranikut te pare dhe stilit te tij, nga ana tjeter ata qe deshironin ende te çonin nje jete te matur, te thjeshte dhe te perkushtueshme ne adhurimin (soditjen) e Hyjit. Mes ketyre edhe Fernando,qe kishte kerkuar te shperngulej pikerisht për kete arsye.

Të lutemi së bashku me shë Ndoun;

O mjeku qiellor në Krishtin, shume i dashuri shen Ndou, me ndermjetesinë tende - Krishti shum te semurve ua kthehej shendetin, më ndihmo në lutje para Zotit qe Ai ta sheroje shpirtin tim nga plaget e mekatit dhe ta pastroj prirjen e tij qe qon kah e keqja.

O shen Antoni – pajtori ynë, lutu qe sikurse u shpetove në dallken e detit, ashtu Zoti të na tudheheqe shpirtin tonë ne detin e dallgezuar te jetes dhe ta qoj deri te limani i shelbimit te amshuarn meper Krishtin Zotin tonë. AMEN

_vazhdon--->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou) - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*


*Takimi i parë me franceskanët:*

Ne vitin 1219 Francesku i Asizit pergatiti nje dergate misionare për ne Marok, me qellim për te kthyer muslimanet e Afrikes. Dergata e perbere nga tre prifter (Bernardo, Pietro e Ottone), dhe dy vellezer laike (Adiuto dhe Akursio), kaloi edhe nepër Koimbra. Thjeshtesia, varferia dhe perkushtimi ndaj Hyjit te ketyre njerzve lane pershtypje te thella tek Fernando. Pasi arriten ne Afrike te peste u vrane gati menjehere dhe kufomat e tyre u sollen ne Koimbra pak muaj me vone. Shën Antoni pohoi se deshmorimi i te pesteve themeloi për te shtyrjen vendimtare ne hyrjen e urdherit franceskan. Duke dashur te shfaqte haptazi ndryshimin rrënjësore te jetes se tij, Fernando vendosi te nderroje emrin e pagezimit: nga Fernando ne Anton, për nder te murgut te Shenjte te lindjes (oriental) te cilit i ishte përkushtuar manastiri françeskan i Olivares.

Pasi la prapa kundershtimet e vellezerve Agostiniane, Antoni u bashkua me Françeskanet. Ketu me vone, i kerkoi leje eprorit te tij Fra Gjovani Parentit, te nisej si misionar. Ne vjeshten e 1220-s lundroi me "vëllain" e tij Filipino di Kastilja për ne Marok. Ne Afrike, u semur nga malaria dhe pas disa muajsh u bind nga Filipino te kthehej ne Koimbra. Për shën Antonin ishte nje dhimbje e madhe te hiqte dore nga projekti misionar, dhe u torturua për nje kohe te gjate nga mendimi qe, mos suksesi te kishte qene shenje hyjnore qe deshira për t´u nisur ne mision te kishte qene shtyre nga nje deshire e tij për lavdi vetjake. Me kalimin e kohes ai e mori veten, dhe pjeku bindjen qe braktisja për hir te Krishtit te ishte rruga kryesore për Shenjterim, nje mendim qe do te tejduket nga e gjithe vepra e tij. Te dy freterit moren anijen kete here për ne Spanje, por udhetimi perfundoi me nje anijethyerje nga nje shterngate ne Siçili, afer Mesines. Pasi u shpetuan nga peshkataret, ata u çuan ne nje kuvend te afert franceskan. Ketu shën Ndou mesoi se ne muajin maj, me rastin e Pashkeve, Françesku do te mblidhte te gjithe vëllezrit për Kreun e Përgjithshem (Capitolo Generale). Ftesa për te marre pjese i´u drejtua te gjithve, e ne pranveren e vitit 1221 shën Antoni dhe vëllezrit e Mesinës filluan te ringrinin ne kembe Italine.

Të lutemi së bashku me shë Ndoun;

O i dashuri, te rinj e pleqe vijne te ti rreth aLterit, Ungjillit dhe Sakramentit të Krishtit, degjojav lutjet dhe ndihmoju para Zotit. Edhe une po te drejtohem ty; le te mos mungoje lutja dhe dashuria jote, neper krishtin Zotin tone, AMEN!

_vazhdon--->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Antoni i Padovës (shën Ndou) - meshtar e mësues i kishës!*

Këto janë disa nga mrekullitë e Shna Ndout, për të cilat ai besohet se ka pasur fuqinë e Zotit, ndërhyrjen dhe mirësinë e tij, si edhe kujdesin dhe dashurinë për njeriun.

1. Vogëlushja padovase 
Një vajzë e sëmurë, shpëtoi nga epilepsia.

2. Dhuntia e gjuhëve 
Fra Ndou, kur ishte tek Papa Gregori i IX, i predikoi njerëzve nga shumë vende të botës në gjuhën e tyre.

3. Bilokacioni në Montpellier 
Njëkohësisht ishte i pranishëm në katedrale dhe në kuvendin françeskan për këndim.

4. Rrëzimi në baltë 
Ndihmoi dikë që të pastrohej nga balta, pa e prekur me asgjë

5. Dëgjohet në largësi 
Një njeri e dëgjonte, kur ai fliste shumë larg vendit të tij

6. Ngjitja e këmbës së prerë 
I ngjiti këmbën një mëkatari

7. Kthimi i tiranit Ezzelino 
Nuk e la tiranin, që ta vriste, nga forca e Zotit

8. Fra Ndou i shfaqet abatit Toma 
Iu shfaq abatit, kur kishte vdekur

9. Lirimi nga tundimi 
Liroi nga tundimi një françeskan

10. Tundimi i një rregulltari 
Liroi një prift nga tundimet epshore

11. Dukja e djallit të mallkuar 
Zhduku imazhin e djallit nga një fushë me grurë

12. Dymbedhjetë hajdutët 
Qortoi hajdutët dhe i ftoi që të ktheheshin në rrugë të drejtë

13. Mrekullia e gotës dhe e verës 
Si e mbushi gotën me verë

14. Ndalimi i stuhisë 
Në vendin që predikonte njëherë ndaloi stuhinë

15. Ngjallja e të vdekurit 
Shna Ndou ngjalli një të ri të vdekur dhe e pyeti për fajin. . . . . . . . P.S. 
Mrekullia më e madhja per mua është se; shën Ndoun e kam pajtor, shumë i jam lutur, gjithmonë i kam thirrur emrit të tij derisa e kam takuar Krishtin. Edhe sot e thirri në nderim dhe e kujtoj. Vertetë është pajtori im dhe shumë e dua, pikërisht ky shenjt më ka afruar te Krishti kështu qe unë kam takuar JETEN, - Krishtin rruga, e verteta dhe jeta. 

Secili person qe e njeh dhe e nderon shenjtin shna Ndue, duhet të jetë i vetdieshem se ai nga vetvetja asgjë nuk ka bërë dhe çdo gjë qe ka ndodhë dhe çdo mrekulli, është hir i Zotit. Zoti ka bërë mrekulli.

Secili duhet ta kujtoj se shelbuesi i vetem i njerzimit është Jezus Krishti. Nuk vjen shelbimi nga shenjtërit, as nuk adhurohen shenjtërit. Të gjithë shenjtërit janë krijesa të Zotit sikurse jemi edhe ne, por me hir të veqantë dhe dashuri per Zotin dhe njeriun. Vetem Hyji; Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjt Adhurohet, ndersa shenjtërit nderohen dhe kujtohen, kujtohet vepra e tyre në Zotin.

Shenjti Shna Ndue, lutu per ne. AMEN.

----------


## NoName

_Afreskoja më reale dhe më e vjetra që njihet prej shenjtit, e realizuar prej artistit fjorentin Giotto (1266-1337)_



_Shna Ndou duke kërcënuar armiqtë me zjarr prej Qiellit. Prej piktorit Benozzo Gozzoli (1421 – 1497)_



*Mrekullia e mushkës*



_Gjuha e pakorruptuar e shna Ndout_

*Mrekullia e mushkës*




> Një herë, gjatë predikimeve të tija, shna Ndou ndeshi në një heretik kryefortë, që refuzonte me besu në Prezencen reale të Shelbuesit në Hosten shenjte, me gjithë argumentat e shna Ndout. Së fundmi, heretiku i propozon shenjtit një sfidë, për me vendos në kurth: " Kam një mushkë, - i thotë shna Ndout -; kam me e lanë tri ditë pa hangër, dhe mbas tri ditësh kam me sjell këtu mes turmës, në sheshin publik, dhe kam me i dhanë tërshanë me hangër. Ju ejani me Hosten e shuguruar. Në qoftë se mushka do të refuzoj tërshanën dhe do të gjunjëzohet para Hostes, që ju thoni se duhet adhuruar prej tana krijesave, atëherë do të deklarohem katolik." Shna Ndou, pranon dhe me besimin e pathyeshëm në Hyjin, tërhiqet në Kuvend dhe përgaditet gjatë tri ditve me lutje e njinesë. Kur erdhi dita e shumëpritur, heretiku sjell mushkën në sheshin publik dhe ndjekësit e tij, që e rrethojshin, fillojnë me u tallë e me qesh, duke imagjinuar disfaten e shenjtit. Shna Ndou mbasi celebron Meshen shenjte, merr me veti Zotin-Eukaristi dhe mbërrin në sheshin publik, i ndjekun prej një turme të madhe besimtarësh, që këndojnë himne gëzimi dhe lusin Zotin e gjithëpushtetshëm ta dëshmoj nëpërmjet mrekullisë të vërteten e besimit katolik. 
> 
> Të tanë heshtin...Shna Ndou, në mesin e sheshit, shef mushken dhe thërret me një zë të fuqishëm: 
> 
> « Në emër të Krijuesit që mbaj në duert e mija në këtë moment, krejt i padenjë që jam, dhe në saje të Gjithpushtetshmënisë hyjnore, të urdhëroj, o qenie pa arsye, me ardhë këtu menjëherë me u përkul para Tij, në mënyrë që djallzia e herezisë të demaskohet dhe të gjithë të jenë të detyruar me pranu se tanë krijimi i nënshtrohet Qëngjit që sakrifikohet mbi altaret tona. »
> 
> Në të njêjten kohë lihet e lirë mushka dhe i ofrohet tërshanë me hangër. Por, mushka përbuz tërshanën dhe shkon e gjunjëzohet para Hostes shenjte, në gjest adhurimi.

----------

